# MIJ Strat



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't know strats, and don't even like them that much. But for some reason I want to buy this one. Played it, it felt "comfortable"

1986 Fender Stratocaster Japan | Guitars | Bridgewater | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I don’t know MIJ Strats that well either, but I’d be hard pressed to pay more than $400 for that.

And it’s a pawn shop. I’d be afraid that they might actually take it.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like a refinished ST-62. If it was original finish and in great shape that price would be very reasonable but in that condition I'd say $400-$500.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Interesting, they say that « this guitar is like butter » vs. « plays like butter »......

Which butter is better?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Roryfan said:


> Interesting, they say that « this guitar is like butter » vs. « plays like butter »......
> 
> Which butter is better?



I can't believe it's NOT butter?!? Or it's a complete greasy mess.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hand-rubbed Becel finish. Too bad they didn’t use real butter like the pre-CBS era.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

There was a strat plus body and USA neck on there for a good price in NS I’d grab it if I had a few extra bucks.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sugar said:


> There was a strat plus body and USA neck on there for a good price in NS I’d grab it if I had a few extra bucks.


That's up for sale here too.


----------

